# New To The Site And Outback



## 4ms (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,
We just got back to California from Wisconsin with an 07 31FQBHS Sydney Edition 5er. We spent about 2 weeks traveling in it on the way back with 4 kids. So far so good! Any advice on this fifth wheel we just purchased? Any advice on Outback?
Thanks


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello '4ms'!!! Welcome to the site. I don't have any specific advice to offer, but have fun reading through all the topics. You'll probably learn a lot without even asking a question. Have fun while you're here!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! You traveled 2 weeks with 4 kids?!? You are my hero....

Michele


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome and Congratulations!!!!

But we Need Pictures of that sweet no set up!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















We got our trailer from Lakeshore in June and did the trip from Oregon and back. Was a really fun time. Long drive, but it was fun seeing this great country and showing the kids there are a lot of great locations around the US.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!! Enjoy that new Outback!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

4ms,
I do not have a 5ver, but I want to WELCOME YOU TO OUTBACKERS.COM! You we like it here and will get a lot of good info.
Enjoy your Outback and stay in touch with everyone.
Rob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Sounds like you had a great time your first time traveling. We've done the same sort of thing for many years and made a lot of family memories. You'll learn a lot about that sweet unit you have, as well as glean a lot of tips and tricks just by visiting here frequently and reading the posts and replies.

Get the most out of that new trailer! There are a lot of places to go to and a lot of things to see and experience as a family. You'll not regret a minute of it!

Again - welcome!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! Enjoy the site and your new trailer!

Mark


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome 4ms... you've found the 'golden' site for all things Outback. If you have any questions... someone will have an answer. After 2 weeks on the road, you should be getting pretty smooth with the 5er.


----------



## campermom (Jul 31, 2009)

4ms said:


> Hello,
> We just got back to California from Wisconsin with an 07 31FQBHS Sydney Edition 5er. We spent about 2 weeks traveling in it on the way back with 4 kids. So far so good! Any advice on this fifth wheel we just purchased? Any advice on Outback?
> Thanks


Welcome. I am also new to this site and I love it. I have learned so much about our outback. Be sure to check out the modification forum. So much cool info. Enjoy!!!


----------

